# Oysters



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

With all the rain, the woods were full of fresh oysters today. Picked about 12 lbs of them. I fried a few I found last year in butter, but they were just too full of water and very bland. Is there any way to concentrate the flavor of them? Don't have enough morels to fry with them so I need a method that would improve the flavor on their own.

Also need a good method for drying them. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

kek25 said:


> With all the rain, the woods were full of fresh oysters today. Picked about 12 lbs of them. I fried a few I found last year in butter, but they were just too full of water and very bland. Is there any way to concentrate the flavor of them? Don't have enough morels to fry with them so I need a method that would improve the flavor on their own.
> 
> Also need a good method for drying them. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You can put them loosely in a paper bag in the refrigerator for a few days. They will dry somewhat causing the flavor to concentrate a little. 
You can also dry fry them (no oil or butter) on a low heat until they release their extra water, then add butter.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I slice them, then dry fry for a while. I pour off the excess water into a pitcher and freeze it for soup stock. When the oysters are medium cooked, I add butter and olive oil, a little salt and pepper. Let it cool, then freeze in 5-6 oz pkgs.


----------



## PicaTommy (Feb 18, 2011)

They are still poppin. I need to bring a ladder section with me as many of them are out of reach.
















Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

PicaTommy said:


> They are still poppin. I need to bring a ladder section with me as many of them are out of reach.
> View attachment 407143
> View attachment 407145
> 
> ...


Nice. Lots of beetle larvae in the ones I found even though they were white and fresh with no signs of being eaten by bugs. I was still finding them dried up on the counter a few days after the mushrooms were set out on cookie sheets. Maybe try putting the mushrooms in salt water for a while next time to get the larvae to move out?


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I always put morals in salt water over night or a day to get rid of any mold or dirt (I am very allergic to mold), also helps to get rid of any bugs but I have never seen any.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Couple weeks back I went up north picking oysters. I always love it because it just feels like a continuation of morel season. There were a lot of pins coming on that weekend so I bet there's still good ones to be picked now. For anyone who missed morel season or is just now looking to get into shrooming, I think oysters are a prime choice for a first mushroom to hunt.

Anyways, I took this little video while I was up there. I hate the sound of my voice, but hey I've been wanting to do this youtube thing for a while now, so this year I just finally decided to go for it. It's taken me some time to learn how to edit videos and actually get anything uploading, but I'm getting there... It's a work in progress. I'd love it if you guys checked it out and gave me some constructive criticism. Thanks gang.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Easier to carry than a ladder.
Make one of these oyster mushroom cutters out of an old electric knife blade...
Doesn't have to be a mop handle, any length pole you want will do.
Any configuration to pivot and lock the blade open and closed will do. I just used foam and clips for safely storing and using the blade, they are dangerously sharp.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

JimP said:


> Easier to carry than a ladder.
> Make one of these oyster mushroom cutters out of an old electric knife blade...
> Doesn't have to be a mop handle, any length pole you want will do.
> Any configuration to pivot and lock the blade open and closed will do. I just used foam and clips for safely storing and using the blade, they are dangerously sharp.
> ...


That is a sweet gizmo!

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MrJosePetes said:


> Couple weeks back I went up north picking oysters. I always love it because it just feels like a continuation of morel season. There were a lot of pins coming on that weekend so I bet there's still good ones to be picked now. For anyone who missed morel season or is just now looking to get into shrooming, I think oysters are a prime choice for a first mushroom to hunt.
> 
> Anyways, I took this little video while I was up there. I hate the sound of my voice, but hey I've been wanting to do this youtune thing for a while now, so this year I just finally decided to go for it. It's taken me some time to learn how to edit videos and actually get anything uploading, but I'm getting there... It's a work in progress. I'd love it if you guys checked it out and gave me some constructive criticism. Thanks gang.


Your voice in the Youtube is fine, no problem at all with it. My voice, however, when recorded sounds like Ross Geller in "Friends". At least I think it does.
Anyway, great video.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

what have we learned? ...we all hate our own voices. haha!

shockingy, i found some fresh oysters this past weekend. In July! Wild. I mean I've found the summer oysters on dead hardwoods before but I've never seen fresh poplar oysters this late. What an interesting year.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzqYa5cHs7N/


----------

